# Looking Coffee or Cookie Packing Bags



## CASU (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking for a bag for a tshirt promotion . Bella used this in a promotion last year the shirt came in a bag that looked like a coffe bage with the metal coverd foldover tabs . i think they a also used as cookie bags their is a view window in the front of the bag .if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

here they are: Bakery Bags - Uline

Paper Mart Packaging Store - Coffee Bags


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

man thats making me hungry.....


----------

